# Shape Up Your Pasta IQ



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 28, 2012)

Buonasera, Ladies and Gents, 

Though there are approximately 250 - 300 Pasta types commonly known, some exported and some no, and another 1,000 shapes prepared by Home Gourmets, Michelin Chefs and Cooks throughout Italia´s regions. Here is Part 1, my list beginning of 12 ... 

 Shape Up Your Pasta IQ - Part 1 - Beginning with 12 

1) cavatelli : this pasta looks like a small closed shell of about 20 mm. It is commonly used in soups, and childrens dishes. 

2) cannelloni : a large tubular shape pasta of 30 mm. to 100 mm. and / or a flat square sheet format. Uses: Stuffed Baked dishes. 

3) Abissina Rigate: a tiny shell shaped pasta of 35 mm.
Used in soups and childrens dishes.

4) Anelli : a tiny 8 mm. ring shaped pasta used in childrens dishes.

5) fedelini :  a 1.4 mm. in length thin spaghetti .

6) bavette :  a thicker shorter spaghetti shaped ribbon pasta of 1.8 mm. in length. 

7) capellini: angel hair is a very thin delicate spaghetti type pasta, of 1.4 mm. in length and commonly used with shrimp scampi and shellfish. 

8) ditali :  a short tubular pasta 10 mm. used in Pasta Fagioli ( fazool ).

9) cappelletti :  a round shaped stuffed ravioli variety 

10) bucatini : a thick long spaghetti variety of 2.9 mm. often used with Ragù type sauces.

11)  farfalle :  a bow tie and butterfly shaped pasta shape of 35 mm. which is very popular in pasta salads and for childrens dishes.

12) fettuccelle: a thinner fettuccini variety ribbon pasta . 


Part 2 shall be following during the weekend. 

Look forward to hearing your favorites.

Best regards.
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Jun 28, 2012)

Farfale and Capellini are my favorite from this list


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 28, 2012)

*Souvlaki: Thanks for your feedback*

 As always, it is a pleasure to have your feedback Souvlaki.

Kindest Regards, and Grazie,
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you for this!    Many times I think of a particular pasta shape but can't remember the name.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 29, 2012)

Very helpful list.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 29, 2012)

That certainly is a very helpful list, thanks so much Margi


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Margi. What do you know about the claim that the more North in Italy you go, the longer the pasta gets?  Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 29, 2012)

*To All Contributors On This Thread: Thank you*

 Buonasera,

Firstly, thank you for your feedback and lovely notes.

I had written Part 2 which includes numbers 13 to 20 ...

Over the wkend, I shall post Part 3 which hosts about 25 or 30 already.

In answer to, ROCK LOBSTER: it is interesting, however, documented wise, the southern Italians seem to employ short pasta in their recipes for example: rigatoni and northern, utilise the various ribbon pastas, for example: tagliatelli ... 

However, do note: each region, each city, each village and each island has their special shapes both long, extra long, short and medium, in addition to thick and thiness have to be taken into account too ! 

Ciao. 
Have a wonderful 4th,
Thanks again for all the feedback,
Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2012)

This is my favorite pasta-shape reference site: Pasta: Edible Geometry and Italian Genius


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 29, 2012)

Got Garlic,

Thank you so much for your valuable link in English to pasta shapes ... 

Have a lovely 4th.
Very kind of you,
Ciao, Margi


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2012)

Wonderful chart, GotGarlic!  Thanks!  It pairs nicely with Margi's descriptions.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2012)

My two favorite shapes are Angel Hair because it cooks quickly. Bucatini because it is a fun pasta to eat. You can't pick up more than one piece at a time It refuses to twirl around your fork. So all you can do is slurp it up and hope there isn't too much sauce on the one strand and it goes flying all over your clothing. Wear a large bib. Or a bright red top to match the pasta sauce.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link GotGarlic, several in there I'd never seen.  That Racchette is awesome, I gotta find some and use it in a dish now.


----------

